# What is old growth



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jan 21, 2015)

I tried to search for the answer but couldn't find it. I've been seeing wood labeled as old growth. What does that mean?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2015)

Look for Mike or Kevin's picture.....that is old growth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2015)

It is that the old growth timber grew in dense forests, making for slower growing (more rings per inch). After the old timber was cut, the remaining trees got more sunlight, more water and food, making for faster growing conditions.
One might think that better growing conditions would yield better lumber, but it is often the opposite. The tree that took 200 years to grow 3 feet across is going to have much denser wood than the tree that took 75 years to grow the same size. The rings are closer together in the oldest tree, meaning higher density, harder, and stronger. Also usually more resistant to rot and insects, and more stable. It makes a huge difference when talking about the quality of the wood....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Look for Mike or Kevin's picture.....that is old growth.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha now that's funny

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

WHATTTTTTTTTTT 


ripjack13 said:


> Look for Mike or Kevin's picture.....that is old growth.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> It is that the old growth timber grew in dense forests, making for slower growing (more rings per inch). After the old timber was cut, the remaining trees got more sunlight, more water and food, making for faster growing conditions.
> One might think that better growing conditions would yield better lumber, but it is often the opposite. The tree that took 200 years to grow 3 feet across is going to have much denser wood than the tree that took 75 years to grow the same size. The rings are closer together in the oldest tree, meaning higher density, harder, and stronger. Also usually more resistant to rot and insects, and more stable. It makes a huge difference when talking about the quality of the wood....




Pretty much right on but some of the most fabulous wood comes from non old growth. Trees that are normally crowded and have to compete for resources grow differently when competition is gone. Look no further then California walnut for an example. Does not work for all trees but yard trees end up making some spectacular wood.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Pretty much right on but some of the most fabulous wood comes from non old growth. Trees that are normally crowded and have to compete for resources grow differently when competition is gone. Look no further then California walnut for an example. Does not work for all trees but yard trees end up making some spectacular wood.........


What about Texas walnut. Especially those that cut down box elder.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 22, 2015)

Look at pine. Old growth pine is hard as a rock. Today's pine is super soft

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aurora North (Jan 26, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Look at pine. Old growth pine is hard as a rock. Today's pine is super soft



Perfect example... bristlecone pine. One of the oldest living organisms on the planet and extremely slow growing. Insanely hard.


----------



## justallan (Jan 27, 2015)

A perfect example would be the homesteads built out of pine 100 years ago and the only thing rotting on them is the roofs and bottom rows of logs. These logs are still strong enough to support the weight of the entire structure after sitting on bare ground for that long, while I have pine logs that were sawn within a very short distance of these homesteads, so I would figure theirs were sawn in the same spot just for convenience of location, and my logs are starting to rot after just a couple years.


----------

